# crystal grow



## papasoulfart (Dec 29, 2006)

I have some crystal growing in my ebb and flo table.  I was just wondering what to expect during the last few weeks of the flower period. It has been a little slower to develop and I was wondering about how long the flower period should be.  I started with 5 seeds and got 1 really good female.  It was put into flower with 400w hps about 4-5 weeks ago.  It was about 12" it has blown up to about 4 feet in that time frame.  Will it get much bigger. It has a ton of bud sites all over her white hair everywhere.  Last question is how is the smoke and high of this strain.  It has to be pretty good with genitics of ww X nl two of the best right?
:2940th_rasta:


----------

